#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Your privacy is not your privacy!!

## Neo

Facebook has agreed that it was sharing your personal data with 61 tech companies! Additionally, Facebook has filled patent for its new app called " Creepy tech" to spy on you. 

What is your opinion on this? What action will you take to protect your private data? Will you deactivate Facebook account and related platform accounts? Will you accept a platform which gives you complete privacy, control over your profile, data and provide compensation to use your data for marketing/running ads with your permission?

1 - https://thehackernews.com/2018/07/fa...a-privacy.html
2 - Facebook's Patents Reveals Its Shocking Plans To Collect More Data

----------

